# repairing pool coping



## slownsteady (Feb 10, 2017)

My friend's son, who lives in Las Vegas, asked about how to repair the tile work along his pool. Mortar? Grout? Adhesive? Is there a specialty product for this?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 10, 2017)

He won't be able to match the tile?


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 10, 2017)

It looks to be bad all the way back even under what looks good. I would take it all back and rebuild the surface with a finisher product then find the closest match I could find and reset all the tiles. 

I am not a tile man nor a pool man though. 

First thing I would do is hit that water with a lot of shock or drain it. Looks to be other damage inside the pool as well. The whole pool needs pressure washed and that wouldn&#8217;t hurt at the area of this repair in finding what was loose.


----------



## havasu (Feb 10, 2017)

There are pool companies that will rip off the old tile, chip out some bad plaster, add new tile and reline with a fresh coat of plaster.The Last time I had it done to my pool, it cost me about $4800. Sure I could probably do it, but they are specialists.


----------

